# ....If you are wondering who KMP is......



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

(Follow on from Off Topic - .....Missing Vlastan....)










Sorry....had to be done.....For a moderator you suck...who on Earth did you sleep with to get the position anyway? KevinsTT??? Not that I condone the majority of Vs posts but...........you can be just as boorish and obnoxious as he can.....but u ain't banned... :-/
As forums go this is one of the better ones however I can see it all falling apart rapidly if things continue as they are. Mods & Siteops etc should be able to keep the forum on course......you unfortunately appear to be the oilslick in the middle of the motorway.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yeaaaaahhhhhhh, an anti Kev Powell thread!!! [smiley=jester.gif] :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You wont see me on here ...

Doh ! :-[


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Stop it now else you'll have your heads banged together ( as me dad used to say)

Lisa


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Little tugger gif? brilliant ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Foz - I have plenty more - I'll post on website and you can help yourself


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Cheers ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

www.saintt.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Burn the witch, burn the witch!. Mwa ha ha ha ha! [smiley=devil.gif]

Oh, is this not another witch hunt anymore


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aww sai|nty...shame you posted the baby tux too late, he's great, just nicked him , cheers !


----------

